# fresh raw tuna.



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok to feed to tegus? My boss just gave me a huge slab of it.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

I feed mine tuna, I would avoid canned because it tends to have salt added to it.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

No canned anything. This was caught two days ago.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

It's alright, I'd feed it to mine if I had it. I've been doing frozen fillets, I'm sure they'd love me more if it were fresh . You could freeze it to kill any parasites that might be on it if you want, I don't see it being a huge issue but I'm also not a fish expert.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

He absolutely loves talapia. Started that this week. He destroys it. The new guy (still unnamed) ate for the first time today. Took him 4 days to eat.


----------

